# Help with my grainy footage from 5d mark iii



## willfoxification (May 27, 2016)

Hi, everyone! My name is Will and I'm new here. I have a question because I can simply not figure this out. My 5d mark iii is providing some super grainy and unpleasant footage when combined with my canon 16-35 F4. I do youtube review videos in my room and I have a backdrop set up, with two aputure 672c lights to my side, and a ring light in front of me. I've tried pretty much everything but I simply cannot get a better quality video no matter what I try. My settings are usually ISO 160, SS-1/50, 24 fps, F4. I've even tried boosting the iso cause maybe I was underexposing but I still get lots of grain no matter what. Here's a video where you can see the footage yourself. I promise I'm not trying to promote, I just need help trying to get my footage to look as good as it can. This is really frustrating the hell out of me. Help!





Here's an image of my histogram and everything. Am I under or overexposing and this resulting in grainy footage?


----------



## SkyFox (Jun 15, 2016)

I see some hints of grain, but it's certainly not overwhelming. A few questions...

Are you using any color grading in post?
Do you get the same result with different lenses?
Does the original look the same as the YouTube upload?


----------

